# Water Level Indicators Not Working 2016 325Bh



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a 2016 outback 325 bh. Just came back from my first trip of the season. I had the dealer winterize the trailer. The water indicators worked when I took the trailer to them. Now they are not working. Is it possible all 3 indicators went bad at the same time? Doubtful. Why are they not working. Fresh, black, and grey all not working. I can't imagine that winterizing the trailer did anything to them. I also noticed all my propane was empty. Not sure why they emptied my propane tanks. Any suggestions???


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When you say not working what does that mean? Do they all show full or show nothing at all?


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Mine seem to have a mood of their own. Sometimes they appear to be close and sometimes they don't do anything. I gave up worrying about them after a trip or two.

The black tank is easy to monitor as you basically look inside every time it is used. The bathroom gray tank we kind of keep track -- showers are the only thing to fill it up. The galley tank I never worry about because the sink will tell me when it is full.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

The real 1 5 said:


> I have a 2016 outback 325 bh. Just came back from my first trip of the season. I had the dealer winterize the trailer. The water indicators worked when I took the trailer to them. Now they are not working. Is it possible all 3 indicators went bad at the same time? Doubtful. Why are they not working. Fresh, black, and grey all not working. I can't imagine that winterizing the trailer did anything to them. I also noticed all my propane was empty. Not sure why they emptied my propane tanks. Any suggestions???


Do you have the In-Command system? Cloud be a fuse/breaker related to that.

Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

All the indicators show empty. I filled the water tank and used the trailer all weekend with no hook ups. Nothing ever changed. I briefly looked at the breaker panel but only looked. Trailer is only 8 months old. Hate to take it to dealer because it's a 6+ hour round trip. Requires 2 days off work. Fridge was off all winter. I usually only have one tank on at a time and usually shut them both in the winter. My guess is I'm old and must have either turned them both on or forgot to turn them off and somehow all the gas leaked out. I asked the dealer and they said they had no reason to mess with tanks. Bizarre. But the water level indicators bother me more. We camp alot without hook ups and it's nice to know when we need to find water. 15 of next 16 weekends we have trips planned. I'll look at fuses tonight and let you know what I find. Thanks for replying


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

No tripped breakers and no blown fuses. The in command screen is working and all the functions seem to be working with the exception of fluid levels. Also noticed from last trip that the in command did not lock out during travel. Usually after I move the trailer, the in command gives me a prompt that the trailer is in tow mode. Didn't happen this last trip. Maybe that is linked to the fluid sensors somehow. As far as looking for a loose ground, that would be a task. The underside of my trailer is closed in. Also, wouldn't it have to mean that all three grounds came loose at same time? I'm concerned something went bad in the In command main unit. I contacted in command support over 24 hours ago with no response. I love camping but I despise working on the camper. That's why I bought a new one. Thought I was getting rid of all the maintance issues. Good grief. Been one thing after another with this trailer. Baffles were wrong behind fridge, bunch of the wood delaminated, awning had some issues, had a recall on front cap. Driving me crazy. Only had trailer for 7 months.


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

Called tech support. They said it's likely a wiring issue in the trailer itself. Of course they don't think it's their unit. Maybe it's not, I don't know. Looks like it's headed to the dealer. Sad


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My first thought would be a bad ground somewhere. Are all of your lights and fans working?


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

Robert, the in command system is like a touch screen iPad that you can control everything in the trailer. Lights, slideouts, awnings, water pump, hot water heater, outside lights, etc. All from the touchscreen mounted to the wall. Also there is an app that you can download to your phone so if your outside the trailer you can operate these things from your phone as well. Its handy to be able to turn on the lights and not have to get up. But I have not figured out how to operate everything from my phone. Seems to only do certain things from phone

In response to the other question, yes, everything else is working fine except the fluid level indicators. The person from the tech help said all three indicators send a signal to one location and then it goes to the in command unit. I am in agreement with you. I believe there is a bad ground somewhere under the trailer. Finding it will be a task.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

The InCommand controls lights, awnings, jacks, water heater, slide outs, generator, water pump, etc.

There are a minimum number of things that can be manually controlled if something goes wrong. I think it is only jacks, slides and awning so you can pack up and leave. The overrides are not in a convenient location, they are on the main circuit board.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

The real 1 5 said:


> Robert, the in command system is like a touch screen iPad that you can control everything in the trailer. Lights, slideouts, awnings, water pump, hot water heater, outside lights, etc. All from the touchscreen mounted to the wall. Also there is an app that you can download to your phone so if your outside the trailer you can operate these things from your phone as well. Its handy to be able to turn on the lights and not have to get up. But I have not figured out how to operate everything from my phone. Seems to only do certain things from phone
> 
> In response to the other question, yes, everything else is working fine except the fluid level indicators. The person from the tech help said all three indicators send a signal to one location and then it goes to the in command unit. I am in agreement with you. I believe there is a bad ground somewhere under the trailer. Finding it will be a task.


You probably need to load the floor plan to your phone. That will give you access to everything. When you install the app, it doesn't know what floor plan you have. Different campers have different features/functions. Those are defined in the floor plan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

The InCommand touch panel is an Android Tablet running a modified kernel. I've had to update mine to fix an issue with the hot water heater turning itself off after a period of time when set to "both." The back end is a PCB with standard automotive relays. There's three primary buses that can be manually/electrical overridden as shown in the picture below. Each buss controls a few items each selectable by the rotary dials under each momentary switch.









Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

GovGeek said:


> The InCommand touch panel is an Android Tablet running a modified kernel. I've had to update mine to fix an issue with the hot water heater turning itself off after a period of time when set to "both." The back end is a PCB with standard automotive relays. There's three primary buses that can be manually/electrical overridden as shown in the picture below. Each buss controls a few items each selectable by the rotary dials under each momentary switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of sucks only slides, jacks and awning can be overridden if the system fails.

I may make up some jumpers with alligator clips to override other things as a backup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

GovGeek said:


> GovGeek - It that a scan code square in the left upper portion of the PCB? If it is then it would be interesting to scan it and look at tech data...possibly! thumbright


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Leedek said:


> GovGeek said:
> 
> 
> > GovGeek - It that a scan code square in the left upper portion of the PCB? If it is then it would be interesting to scan it and look at tech data...possibly! thumbright


Oh, you mean the QR code? I bet it's for internal tracking or something like that. I'll try when I get home.

Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

325BH said:


> GovGeek said:
> 
> 
> > The InCommand touch panel is an Android Tablet running a modified kernel. I've had to update mine to fix an issue with the hot water heater turning itself off after a period of time when set to "both." The back end is a PCB with standard automotive relays. There's three primary buses that can be manually/electrical overridden as shown in the picture below. Each buss controls a few items each selectable by the rotary dials under each momentary switch.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! But I've always got that sort of thing onboard in my tool chest.

Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys. Thanks for the info. I noticed my hot water heater kicking off too. How do I get the update? Also, my water level indicators started working on their own. Makes me think all the more there is a loose ground. Not gonna take it to dealer. If it goes out again I'm gonna pull the bottom off trailer and find it on my own. While camping this weekend, I found another piece of trim delaminating. Its unbelievable how bad the quality the fo wood is in these campers. Looks really nice but made cheap.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

The real 1 5 said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the info. I noticed my hot water heater kicking off too. How do I get the update? Also, my water level indicators started working on their own. Makes me think all the more there is a loose ground. Not gonna take it to dealer. If it goes out again I'm gonna pull the bottom off trailer and find it on my own. While camping this weekend, I found another piece of trim delaminating. Its unbelievable how bad the quality the fo wood is in these campers. Looks really nice but made cheap.


I'm not privy to what the software updates actually fix, however they can be found here: http://www.asaelectronics.com/incommand-support

Read the directions carefully. Download the latest update for your system (should be three downloads: the BCM, the DC and "application"). Copy the files to a thumb drive (USB drive) and plug into the DC. There should be instructions on the site explaining how to proceed.

I have updated mine three times this far. Not sure if it has helped with anything.

I believe I have a defective unit (early unit), however it hasn't left me stranded so I don't want to mess with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

The real 1 5 said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the info. I noticed my hot water heater kicking off too. How do I get the update? Also, my water level indicators started working on their own. Makes me think all the more there is a loose ground. Not gonna take it to dealer. If it goes out again I'm gonna pull the bottom off trailer and find it on my own. While camping this weekend, I found another piece of trim delaminating. Its unbelievable how bad the quality the fo wood is in these campers. Looks really nice but made cheap.


Yup, you need an update for sure. You'll also need the passcode (from Jensen) to get the update going. I updated the OS as well as the firmware on ours and the water heater is fixed, but now I get BCM disconnects a lot. Sometimes holding down the power button on the wall unit powers it down and is fine after it recovers. Other times, I have to remove all power so the BCM power cycles.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

The engineer pass code is 5391

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjatmplacement (Jan 1, 2017)

GovGeek said:


> The real 1 5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. Thanks for the info. I noticed my hot water heater kicking off too. How do I get the update? Also, my water level indicators started working on their own. Makes me think all the more there is a loose ground. Not gonna take it to dealer. If it goes out again I'm gonna pull the bottom off trailer and find it on my own. While camping this weekend, I found another piece of trim delaminating. Its unbelievable how bad the quality the fo wood is in these campers. Looks really nice but made cheap.
> ...


I have the same issues with BCM loosing connection on a 2017 Outback 322BH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

